# Cant monitor fans



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

Recently I bought a Raidmax case and it had 3 really nice fans in it. The problen is that the fans all have 2 wires on them and they all have to run off the molex jumpers. I was told by a friend of mine to pick up a fan controller and that would fix my problem. NOT TRUE! My goal here is to plug them all into my mobo (as it powers 4or5 fans) and be able to monitor them. Is there anyway I can hook up a 2 wire fan to a 3 prons plug and have it monitor the speed? Thanks
Gary


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. The third wire is used to monitor the fan RPM's. A controller will still control the speed, but you won't be able to "monitor". Although you don't really need to know the RPM's, as temp is the main concern.


----------

